# Need recommendations: Gyuto thinning



## Chips (May 4, 2021)

Hi all,

This seemed to be the best place to seek out suggestions or recommendations for who can thin my Mizuno Tanrenjo honyaki gyuto. I'm a lefty and I'd be looking for anyone who can help establish a thinner blade with a lefty bias if possible. Im just not too familiar with names of who does this sort of work.

Im in San Francisco FWIW, but will ship it out.

Thanks


----------



## M1k3 (May 4, 2021)

Chips said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This seemed to be the best place to seek out suggestions or recommendations for who can thin my Mizuno Tanrenjo honyaki gyuto. I'm a lefty and I'd be looking for anyone who can help establish a thinner blade with a lefty bias if possible. Im just not too familiar with names of who does this sort of work.
> 
> ...


Maybe Bernal Cutlery? They're local to you.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (May 4, 2021)

@Forty Ounce and @JBroida best in the game

Idk if either of them are taking new orders tho


----------



## Nagakin (May 4, 2021)

Evan @ strataportland wasn't accepting major jobs last I checked, but I'd still send him an email.


----------



## Chips (May 4, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Maybe Bernal Cutlery? They're local to you.


 I don't know if BC does major thinning projects but I'll reach out to them.

I don't think John Broida is taking on anything new at the moment either. 

I'll look into Forty Ounce!


----------



## M1k3 (May 4, 2021)

There's @Dave Martell also.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (May 4, 2021)

Check out Portland Knife House or Phoenix Knife House too


----------



## Oshidashi (May 4, 2021)

"Knife Merchant" in San Diego, possibly. I know they were hand sharpening Japanese knives for customers, and are nice people.


----------



## refcast (May 4, 2021)

If you trust any members enough, I'm sure there might be some who would be up to thinning it. Although you're probably going to want repolish, too. The degree of mirror polish being up to you. I'm imagining around $100+, since it's thinning honyaki, though I've never sent one in to be thinned. Forty Ounce is legit, he's on the forum here, too.

I'd recommend Shihan or HSC III, since they are knife makers with good grinds. Shihan is a lefty, so yeah, I bet he could make a lefty bias. I know he has the giant vertical water wheels, which I think no one else in North America has except for Carter. There always might be others I don't know though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 5, 2021)

Oshidashi said:


> "Knife Merchant" in San Diego, possibly. I know they were hand sharpening Japanese knives for customers, and are nice people.



They closed up the store and moved to Tennessee. Mail-order only for now.


----------



## Oshidashi (May 5, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> They closed up the store and moved to Tennessee. Mail-order only for now.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 5, 2021)

Oshidashi said:


> Good to know. Thanks.



I should clarify, I didn't ask about sharpening services.


----------

